# A Couple of Christmas tunes for solo guitar



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey friends, 
I'm on vacation and sick at home today so I threw together a few ad-lib solo versions of Christmas tunes we all love(or hate!)
Hope you enjoy them...(added links to a few extra pieces below on my 10 string guitar...cheers)
Merry Christmas all!


[video=youtube_share;2bmJ-zwAiiE]http://youtu.be/2bmJ-zwAiiE?list=UUKYj4PUcxoXk5S1Xm2eerWQ[/video]


[video=youtube_share;ACVTUnzQXuY]http://youtu.be/ACVTUnzQXuY?list=UUK...oXk5S1Xm2eerWQ[/video]


[video=youtube_share;H4HV-3eKFN4]http://youtu.be/H4HV-3eKFN4?list=UUKYj4PUcxoXk5S1Xm2eerWQ[/video]


[video]http://members.soundclick.com/share/76906[/video]

[video]http://members.soundclick.com/share/76996[/video]

[video]http://members.soundclick.com/share/76905[/video]


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice. When I'm sick, all I can do is stare at my guitar sitting on the stand and think. Should I get up off the couch and play it . . . of course I never do. Well done.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice indeed. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

gtrchris said:


> Hey friends,
> I'm on vacation and sick at home today so I threw together a few ad-lib solo versions of Christmas tunes we all love(or hate!)
> Hope you enjoy them
> Merry Christmas all!
> ...


Sorry, I couldn't resist:










Merry Christmas and hope you feel better soon.

Oh and nicely done.

Neil


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome playing - thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks guys I appreciate the kind words and get well wishes.

Neil LOL that Walken in a Winter Wonderland is a real classic!!


----------

